# Blue Wilderness



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I had blue buffalo for a while. I decided to go raw. The blue bufflao and blue wilderness are both good. I specially like the grain free blue wilderness. 

I know when I was feeding my dogs it, the cats would start sneaking some out of their bowls LOL.

Now the cats on it and the dogs are on raw.


----------

